# where to live in Duabi



## dropzonecarl (Jan 10, 2008)

Hi all, 

My wife and I will be moving to Dubai at the and of February, and I am looking for a bit of advice on where to get our first rental house. 
My hope is to rent a 3 bedroom villa, budget in the region of 150,000/yr.
I do not want to have to drive to and from the office through hours of rush hour traffic, the company I will work for is based on the Sheikh Zayed road opposite the Emirates Towers.
Mirdiff is the area I am currently looking at, but has anybody got any advice about where may be more preferable. Looking for the usual really, central to shopping, medical, schooling, that sort of stuff. 

Thanks
Carl


----------



## Alkaz007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello my friend,

Before comming to Dubai one year ago I was searching real estate pages on net to match my offered budget, but had no idea what is the best location in Dubai to live in. I am also working on Shiekh Zayed across Towers. 

I give you some hints:

If you want to avoid trafic jams move toward Adu Dhabi direction. I live myself in Al Barsha (even though there is less greenery) for 150K you may find fair house. Also, Mall of Emirates will be very close to you where you have everything you need except medical services . Another + its very close to sea (10min drive) 

If you go live toward Sharjah side from you work point, 10 mininute drive distance will become 1hr in the evenings/weekends.

Once you arrive here, call few real estate companies, tell them what you want, ask them to take you around, if not, hire a car, and look though adds in Classifieds. Dont jump on first seen, shop around and chose wisely. 

Good luck!


----------



## Geordie Armani (Jan 24, 2008)

You WILL not get a house in Al Barsah for 150K, 2 bed apartments are going at 130k. Most villas in Al Barsha are renting at well over 200,000. Mirdiff is an option though now that there is the new bridge but I think you would be pushed to find something for 150k


----------



## irenelimaj (Apr 28, 2008)

*Rentals in Duba*

I have just joined this forum and have a question for the long time expats of Dubai. I am in search of a 5 bedroom house in Dubai. I came across Dubizzle and saw that there are more than 500 villas for rent across Dubai, with most centering around AL Barsha, the Ranch, Jumeirah ie. extremely residential areas. Therein lies my question, with so many villas for rent (it does seemed at a glance that supply exceeds demand, please do correct me if I am wrong), is it potentially possible that the rental market has to devalue in the near future. Unless,of course, these properties are owned by the native Dubaiians who are not really price sensitive. Lastly, are rents at all subject to negotiation. Thanks for any heñp and replies out there.


----------

